# DEN/SA Trade



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Denver trades: PG Junior Harrington (5.2 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.4 apg in 24.4 minutes) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (3.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.4 minutes) 
Denver receives: PG Tony Parker (15.5 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.8 minutes) 
SG Steve Kerr (4.0 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 12.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +10.4 ppg, -1.8 rpg, and +1.7 apg. 

San Antonio trades: PG Tony Parker (15.5 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.8 minutes) 
SG Steve Kerr (4.0 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 12.7 minutes) 
San Antonio receives: PG Junior Harrington (5.2 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.4 apg in 81 games) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (3.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -10.4 ppg, +1.8 rpg, and -1.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

I figured the Nuggets are looking for a PG, and Tony Parker is pretty damn good. I don't know how the Nuggets are viewing Tskita at this point, but they have a log jam at SF with Rodney White, and more then likely they'll land Carmelo. The Nuggets would have a lineup of:

C- Camby
PF- Hilario
SF- Carmelo (or SG?)
SG- White (or SF?)
PG- Parker

As you can see, it still looks like they'll be playing players out of position somewhat, but I still like that lineup. They'll still have the money to go after Brand or Kandi if they wish, and they wouldn't have to focus so much on going after backcourt anymore. You guys will probably want to still go after Gilbert, because I know you guys love him...but wouldn't that mean that White would have to be traded as well? If you guys got Gilbert, you'd be looking at this lineup:

C- Camby
PF- Hilario
SF- Carmelo
SG- Arenas
PG- Parker

which is probably a better lineup than what was posted above, and I personally think would do the Nuggets well, because you guys can play Melo at his naturaly position, SF.

The Spurs would be getting a player who is yet still raw, but can definitely fit well with the team. He'd probably be the 3rd scoring option on the team after he develops (I see Duncan and Ginobili being the first 2), but it all depends on what the Spurs do in free agency. With the trade, they can focus on getting a PG upgrade over Parker (like Kidd), or they'll still have enough money for O'Neal or Brand. Andre Miller could be an option for the Spurs as well. If they wanted to, they could try to sign Gilbert (yes, they may be after him too if they did this trade) and O'Neal, but I don't know if they have enough money for that. Anyway, here would be there starting lineup:

C- Duncan
PF- Brand or O'Neal
SF- Tskita (in about 2 or 3 years)
SG- Ginboili
PG- Either of Gilbert, Miller, or Kidd (most unlikely though.)

This was just a trade I thought up. It definitely depends on a lot of factors. The Spurs and the Nuggets both have the most money to spend in FA, so I figured a trade of this altitude really wouldn't hurt either team, and it could possibly help them in the long run. Let me know what you guys think about it!


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

I don't see the point. The Spurs would never do that. Tony Parker is playing REALLY well in the Playoffs. He's taken over as the perfect complement to Duncan. Anyone saying that the Spurs should get Jason Kidd doesn't have a clue. Parker is 20 years old and already is in the upper echelon of PGs. Why would you even think about trading him?

Besides, where will Skita get the playing time to improve with the Spurs. They don't need another project. The Spurs can draft an overseas big man and let him stay in Europe for 2-3 more years.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossinUOvr03</b>!
> I don't see the point. The Spurs would never do that. Tony Parker is playing REALLY well in the Playoffs. He's taken over as the perfect complement to Duncan. Anyone saying that the Spurs should get Jason Kidd doesn't have a clue. Parker is 20 years old and already is in the upper echelon of PGs. Why would you even think about trading him?
> 
> Besides, where will Skita get the playing time to improve with the Spurs. They don't need another project. The Spurs can draft an overseas big man and let him stay in Europe for 2-3 more years.


You have good points. Note I said Kidd by a long shot to the Spurs, I really don't expect anything to happen there. The only reason I suggested the trade for the Spurs is if they're looking to get a PG upgrade (which they could consider Miller or Arenas), and I thought the Spurs could add Tskita because they don't really have any good young SF's on the team to develop. Where would he get PT? I surely don't think that Stephen Jackson (who is a free agent anyway) or Danny Ferry deserve PT over him. The only problem it would cause would be a log jam possibly, but Ferry has one year left on his contract, I'd definitely put Tskita over him on the depth chart. That leaves Bowen, and Tskita can get significant PT as a backup to him. Playing at the NBA level instead of letting another player stay over in Europe for 2-3 years is better experience, IMO.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

I don't think Miller or Arenas are upgrades over Parker. Miller is 26 and a good player, but he doesn't have the explosiveness of Parker.

Arenas is 21, has a lot of talent, but Golden State played Earl Boykins over him during crunch time. That's not a good sign. He'll have a lot of time to develop is skills, but he's not there yet. Arenas still doesn't have the PG instincts yet like Parker does.

Parker is coming into his own right now. He'll get the ball around and get everyone involved, and then, BOOM, he kills you for 19 points in one quarter. He's amazing to think he's only like 20 years old. Let the Spurs sign another big man (O'Neal, Brand, etc.), and they'll be more dominant than the Lakers were the last 3 years.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

pass. rather keep skita and get arenas.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Tony Parker's not going anywhere, he is only 20 years old and is going to be playing PG for the Spurs for a very long time. I don't see Skita getting traded even if we do pick Carmelo, it's just too early to trade away a player who could be a potential star. Even if we do have too many small forwards (Melo, Skita, White) you can never have enough talent.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Change Parker for Ginobli. Of course SA would never accept this.

Arenas
Ginobli
Carmelo
Nene
Anybody

what a team!


----------

